# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Mass Effect

## nguyen_chien

Với hình ảnh xuất sắc, cốt truyện có chiều sâu, cùng lối chơi có đôi chút phá cách, Mass Effect là một game nhập vai không phụ lòng mong đợi. 
 

*>> Thông tin về game* *Phát triển:* BioWare *Phát hành:* Microsoft Game Studios *Ngày phát hành:* 20/11/2007 *Thể loại:* Nhập vai *ESRB:* Mature *Hệ máy:* *PC*
*Ưu:* - Cốt truyện lôi cuốn
- Đồ họa tuyệt hảo
- Lồng tiếng xuất sắc
- Lối chơi đột phá mang phong cách game hành động.
*Khuyết:* : - Khung hình thỉnh thoảng bị giảm
- Menu chưa thân thiện 
Hãng phát triển game nhập vai kỳ cựu BioWare vốn nổi tiếng với những tựa game có cốt truyện ly kỳ, hấp dẫn, nhiều tình tiết, nên cũng không mấy ngạc nhiên khi họ, lại một lần, thể hiện xuất sắc sở trường của mình trong sản phẩm mới nhất: Mass Effect. Với câu chuyện đưa người chơi hết từ bất ngờ này sang bất ngờ khác, với những nhân vật rất thú vị và đầy cá tính, cùng lối chơi lôi cuốn, mang tính đột phá, sáng tạo, Mass Effect lại là một sản phẩm xuất sắc nữa từ những thiên tài làm game nhập vai của Bioware. Cũng như đa số các game nhập vai khác, nhất là dòng game nhập vai Âu-Mỹ, bạn bắt đầu trò chơi với mục tinh chỉnh nhân vật chính của mình. Bạn được thoải mái đặt tên nhân vật, nhưng họ của nhân vật này là không đổi: Shepard. Anh ta (hoặc cô ta, tùy bạn chọn) là một sĩ quan chỉ huy trên chiến hạm vũ trụ Normandy. Các tinh chỉnh tùy biến nhân vật mặc dù chưa thực sự phong phú và chi tiết (như Oblivion chẳng hạn) nhưng cũng đầy đủ các lựa chọn tạo hình khuôn mặt, mắt, mũi, miệng… Những chi tiết này cũng vừa đủ để giúp bạn tạo nên một nhân vật phù hợp với sở thích riêng. Bên cạnh đó, có tổng cộng 6 “lớp” (class) nhân vật cho bạn lựa chọn. Mỗi loại lớp nhân vật ứng với sức mạnh vượt trội về kỹ năng chiến đấu, sử dụng công nghệ kỹ thuật (Tech) hay khả năng dùng Biotic ("phép thuật" trong Mass Effect), hoặc kết hợp hai loại sở trường. Chẳng hạn như vừa có khả năng chiến đấu (bắn súng) và có thể sử dụng cả phép thuật. Hấp dẫn hơn nữa, game còn cho phép bạn lựa chọn bối cảnh xuất thân của nhân vật, điều này sẽ ảnh hưởng lớn đến lối chơi của game, vì các nhân vật có thể sẽ đề cập đến quá khứ của bạn, từ đó sẽ có những thái độ rất khác nhau đối với nhân vật chính Shepard của chúng ta. 

 Bối cảnh của game là một câu chuyện khoa học viễn tưởng diễn ra hoàn toàn trong không gian. Lúc này, loài người cùng chung sống với nhiều chủng loài khác trong vũ trụ. Hơn nữa, con người không được xem là một chủng loài bậc cao và bị kỳ thị. Loài người không chiếm được một ghế nào trong hội đồng thiên hà, thậm chí cũng không thể chen chân vào Spectre, một lực lượng gồm các điệp viên cao cấp, chuyên giải quyết các vấn đề xung đột về chính trị và quân sự trong khắp vũ trụ. Lúc này, một thành viên trong lực lượng Spectre tạo phản, liên kết với chủng tộc người máy hiếu chiến Geth, hòng thực hiện âm mưu "xóa sổ" loài người. Trong vai Shepard, bạn phải phiêu lưu từ hành tinh này đến hành tinh khác, tiếp xúc với đủ loại chủng loài trong dải Ngân Hà, nhằm tìm ra tung tích kẻ phản bội và chặn đứng âm mưu của hắn.
Đúng “truyền thống” BioWare, trong các cuộc đối thoại với các NPC (nhân vật trong game), bạn sẽ được cung cấp hàng lô các lựa chọn trả lời. Tùy theo sự lựa chọn của bạn mà cuộc nói chuyện sẽ được lái theo những hướng hoàn toàn khác, từ đó cho ra những kết quả rất khác nhau. Bạn cũng có thể lựa chọn thái độ của mình qua việc chọn các câu trả lời tương ứng, có thể là khiêm tốn, nhã nhặn, lịch sự cho đến thể hiện rõ sự khinh bỉ, thù ghét. Từ đó, mối quan hệ của bạn với các NPC cũng thay đổi theo. Bạn hay thù, tất cả đều tùy thuộc vào sự quyết định của bạn. Tuy nhiên, việc hiển thị các câu trả lời trong Mass Effect có khác biệt đôi chút so với các game trước của BioWare. Thay vì hiển thị cả một câu đầy đủ ý nghĩa, game chỉ hiện những lựa chọn ngắn gọn, mang ý chính của câu trả lời sắp tới của nhân vật. Việc của bạn là chỉ cần xoay cần Analog, chọn đúng ý trả lời mình muốn. Đây quả là một cải tiến khá hay khi giúp người chơi nắm bắt ngay được ý của câu nói mà không cần phải tốn công đọc cả một danh sách dài các câu nói hoàn chỉnh. 

 Bên cạnh nhiệm vụ chính, gắn liền với cốt truyện của game, bạn cũng được cung cấp hàng loạt nhiệm vụ phụ. Một số khá đơn giản, nhưng cũng có những nhiệm vụ bắt bạn phải du hành đến nhiều hành tinh khác nhau. Để đi đến những hành tinh này, game cung cấp cho bạn một bản đồ thiên hà, gồm nhiều vùng khác nhau. Mỗi vùng lại có nhiều hệ sao. Tuy nhiên, thế giới trong Mass Effect hoàn toàn không rộng lớn như bạn có thể hình dung. Thực chất, trong mỗi hệ sao, bạn thường chỉ có thể hạ cánh xuống một hành tinh duy nhất. Và một khi đã giải quyết hết những vấn đề liên quan đến các hành tinh này, hầu như bạn không cần phải quay trở lại những nơi đó nữa. 
Trên các hành tinh, bạn được cung cấp một phương tiện di chuyển là chiếc xe địa hình Mako. Với chiếc xe đa năng này, bạn có thể thám hiểm các hành tinh, trên bất kỳ địa hình nào mà không gặp khó khăn gì. Bên cạnh khả năng di chuyển, chiếc xe Mako còn được trang bị một khẩu súng máy để đối phó với kẻ thù trên đường đi. Hỏa lực của khẩu súng, nói chung là khá hiệu quả. Nhưng không biết vì lý do gì, bạn không thể di chuyển nòng súng lên hay xuống. Điều này khiến bạn sẽ khó lòng bắn trúng kẻ thù, nếu chúng tiếp cận quá gần với bạn hay đang ở độ cao khác với bạn. Trong một số trường hợp, bạn có thể phải ra khỏi xe để chiến đấu và điều này đồng nghĩa sự nguy hiểm sẽ tăng lên gấp bội và khả năng nạp lại trò chơi sẽ rất cao.

 Đỉnh điểm của sự bất tiện trong khi lái chiếc xe Mako là những lúc đối đầu với những con sâu đất khổng lồ. Đây là những con sâu rất to lớn, có thể ẩn mình trong lòng đất, rồi đột ngột trồi lên và phun chất độc vào bạn. Tuy nhiên, có vẻ nhà phát triển đã không tính đến sự tương quan giữa vị trí chiếc xe và nơi con sâu sẽ trồi lên. Điều này dẫn đến việc có thể con sâu sẽ trồi lên mặt đất ngay bên dưới chiếc xe. Lúc đó, hoặc bạn sẽ bị giết ngay lập tức (mà không hiểu vì sao) hoặc tệ hơn, chiếc xe và con sâu sẽ bị lẫn vào nhau và camera sẽ nhảy loạn xạ. Quả là một lỗi khó chịu không đáng có trong việc thiết kế màn chơi. 
Tuy nhiên, việc chiến đấu trên bộ lại đem đến khá nhiều điểm thú vị. Toàn đội của bạn sẽ bao gồm 7 thành viên, kể cả bạn. Khi chiến đấu, bạn được đem thêm hai thành viên theo bên mình. Mỗi một người sẽ có những khả năng riêng biệt, hỗ trợ khá đắc lực cho bạn trong các trận chiến. Bạn cũng có thể sử dung những lệnh điều khiển nhóm đơn giản như đứng tại chỗ, đi theo bạn hoặc tấn công mục tiêu được chỉ định. Vũ khí của game hoàn toàn là súng đạn. Có bốn loại súng cho bạn chọn, gồm súng lục, súng máy, shotgun và súng bắn tỉa. Tuy nhiên, bạn sẽ chỉ sử dụng hiệu quả một số loại súng nhất định, tùy theo nhân vật của bạn thuộc vào “lớp” nào. Mỗi loại súng đều có thể nâng cấp được với những tính năng như bắn ổn định hơn, làm nhiễu radar địch hay các loại đạn đặc biệt. Có một điểm nhắc nhở bạn Mass Effect không phải game hành động mà là nhập vai: tất cả các loại đạn dược đều vô tận.

 Ngoài vũ khí, các nhân vật còn có thể dùng các phép thuật Biotic, nếu họ thuộc "lớp" có khả năng đó. Bạn có thể đẩy văng kẻ thù, quăng chúng lên không với năng lực ném, hay tạo một cơn lốc xoáy cuốn chúng vào. “Lớp” Engineer (kỹ sư) cũng có những kỹ năng thú vị. Đó là khiến các vũ khí của kẻ thù… nổ tung trong tay chúng hoặc “mê hoặc” các con robot mà khiến chúng quay lại tấn công chính những đồng minh của mình. Và cũng như vũ khí, tùy theo “lớp” riêng biệt mà các nhân vật sẽ có những kỹ năng riêng tương ứng. 
Các trận chiến trong Mass Effect, dễ làm người chơi nghĩ mình đang chơi một game hành động góc nhìn ngôi thứ ba (như Gears of War chẳng hạn) hơn là một game nhập vai. Tuy nhiên, như hầu hết các game nhập vai trước đó của BioWare, trò chơi luôn cho bạn dừng trận đấu giữa chừng để quan sát tình hình, cân nhắc hành động, cũng như ra những mệnh lênh cần thiết cho các đồng đội. Các màn chiến đấu trong game rất giống Gears of War, ở chỗ bạn nhắm bắn bằng góc nhìn ngang vai, hơn nữa còn có thể nấp sau những chướng ngại vật và chờ thời cơ nghiêng mình hoặc trồi lên nhả vài phát đạn vào kẻ thù. Trong trận đấu bạn có thể thay đồi vũ khí bằng nút LB và chọn kỹ năng bằng nút RB, không chỉ cho bạn mà cả cho những đồng đội. Một khi đã quen thuộc với cách chiến đấu của Mass Effect, bạn sẽ cảm thấy những cải tiến của BioWare là đáng giá khi thể hiện được những trận chiến thực sự kịch tính, mang nét chiến thuật cao, hấp dẫn hoành tráng với các loại đạn và siêu năng lực thi nhau bắn ra và bay vèo vèo về phía hai phe đang chiến đấu.

 Một trong những đặc điểm không thể thiếu của bất kỳ game nhập vai nào là việc đi “loot” đồ (thu nhặt đồ vật trên đường đi). Vì vậy, bạn nên nhớ sục sạo tất cả các ngóc ngách trên đường bạn đi qua, để tìm các hộp, rương, hòm chứa các món đồ giá trị, hầu hết là các loại đạn dược hay các bộ phân để nâng cấp vũ khí, áo giáp. Nhân nói về việc nâng cấp vật dụng, ở đây không hiểu sao BioWare lại thiết kế các menu không được trực quan cho lắm. Đơn cử là việc nếu bạn không muốn nâng cấp hay thay đổi thiết bị nâng cấp cho dụng cụ, game không hề cung cấp cho bạn lựa chọn thoát ra mà không làm gì. Thay vào đó, game bắt buộc bạn “phải làm cái gì đó”. Và thật buồn cười là nếu bạn không muốn thay đổi thiết bị nâng cấp thì phải chọn chính thiết bị đã được… gắn sẵn trong dụng cụ, để có thể thoát ra menu bên ngoài. Sự khó chịu còn xảy ra khi bạn mở menu chọn tuyệt chiêu khi chiến đấu. Game cũng không hề cho bạn hủy sự lựa chọn của mình. Điều này nghĩa là một khi bạn đã chọn một tuyệt chiêu để chuẩn bị tung ra, nếu đổi ý bạn chỉ có thể chuyển qua dùng một chiêu khác mà không hề có lựa chọn không dùng tuyệt chiêu nữa. Điều này đôi khí khá bực mình vì bạn tự nhiên... xài uổng mất một chiêu lãng xẹt. Tuy nhân vật không có “mana” nhưng các tuyệt chiêu cần phải có thời gian nạp lại trước khi có thể dùng lần nữa. 
Tuy nhiên, những lỗi này cũng có thể tha thứ được, khi game đền bù cho bạn bằng một cơ chế đồ họa thật sự tuyệt vời. Việc thể hiện cảm xúc trên khuôn mặt từng nhân vật trong Mass Effect, có thể nói thuộc loại xuất sắc nhất trong các game từ trước đến nay. Các nhân vật cử động môi rất ăn khớp với từng lời nói, và các chi tiết nhỏ trên từng gương mặt sẽ biểu lộ rất thật với tâm trạng từ cái nhếch mép cười khinh miệt đến đôi lông mày nhướn lên khi ngạc nhiên. Đồ họa của game, nhìn chung khó có thể chê ở điểm nào, do sức mạnh của engine nổi tiếng Unreal 3. Tuy xuất sắc nhưng cũng có vài điểm chưa hoàn hảo, đó là bạn có thể thấy được ở vài phân cảnh, tốc độ khung hình đột nhiên giảm khiến game hơi “giật cục”. Tuy nhiên, những trường hợp này là không đáng kể. 

 Với số lượng lời thoại đồ sộ, hiển nhiên công tác lồng tiếng cho Mass Effect cũng rất được chú trọng. Các diễn viên lồng tiếng đã thực hiện xuất sắc vai trò của mình, khiến tất cả các nhân vật trong game trở nên sống động hơn bao giờ hết. Đặc biệt, Mass Effect là game đầu tiên của BioWare lồng tiếng cho cả nhân vật chính. Điều này dẫn đến việc cần có hai diễn viên nam, nữ khác nhau, tùy theo người chơi chọn giới tính nào cho nhân vật của mình. Bên cạnh đó là phần nhạc nền đậm chất khoa học giả tưởng và các hiệu ứng âm thanh phong phú. Tất cả những chi tiết này đã giúp phần âm thanh của Mass Effect xuất sắc không kém gì đồ họa. 
Như vậy, tuy có một vài lỗi không đáng có, nhưng tựu chung, Mass Effect vẫn là một tựa game xuất sắc, xứng đáng với danh tiếng mà hãng BioWare đã gầy dựng cho mình trong bao năm qua. Nếu bạn không ngại những đoạn trò chuyện lê thê, không cảm thấy bối rối với những lựa chọn nâng cấp nhân vật, không cảm thấy đề tài không gian quá xa vời và bí hiểm, thì dù bạn có phải là fan của dòng game nhập vai hay không, Mass Effect vẫn là một game bạn nên chơi.



```
Download: www.1kho.com
```

----------

